# Rayco 1635 A stump grinder



## DSTUMPER (Mar 4, 2009)

I just purchased a Rayco 1635 A stump grinder that is a tow behind and has a 35 HP wisconsin engine. Is this a decent reliable machine or not and are there any problems with them that I should be aware of.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think it's a bad machine per say, but I've run the tow behinds before and would NEVER go back to them again if I didn't absolutely have to. Where in CT are you located though?


----------



## DSTUMPER (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in the New Haven county area towards waterbury.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 5, 2009)

If you just bought it isn't the question the first part of the question pointless?


----------



## phillytreeking1 (Mar 6, 2009)

to under powered you want something with a turbo diesel.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 6, 2009)

phillytreeking1 said:


> to under powered you want something with a turbo diesel.



It's not "too" underpowered depending on how much you can afford. Much higher price tag with a turbo diesel.

Sold my used Rayco 1625 self propelled with a brand new 27 hp kohler for $7200.

Bought my Carlton 7015 trx (60 hp turbo diesel) for $29,900.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 6, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> If you just bought it isn't the question the first part of the question pointless?



Man ain't that the truth.


----------

